# Need advice on how to make a bush costume please



## blinkandatear (Sep 16, 2014)

Every Halloween my cousin and I do a haunted house at his place and it's a different theme every year with scary guys terrifying the kids. This year I had the idea to try and make a realistic looking bush costume to scare the kids in addition to the creepy guys. I have some general ideas of what I need to do but I am just trying to figure out how to get started. I am thinking of using a jumpsuit as the base to put the leaves and vines on. Just wonder if anyone has made a bush costume or had any good ideas on what to do to make it look realistic. Thanks for any input anyone can give me.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

How about a Ghillie Suit? Do a search on Amazon you'll find a ton of choices.


----------



## blinkandatear (Sep 16, 2014)

Yeah that may be the easiest and quickest way to get one. I was going to try and make my own but that just seems like a huge undertaking. But thanks for the reply


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Whew..... that's about the scariest thing I can think of.

I'm pretty sure E-bay has plenty of George Bush masks.


----------

